# Most Accessible String Quartet Cycle



## neoshredder

For newbies, which composer has the most accessible string quartets? My guess would be Haydn, Mozart, or Beethoven but interested in what others more knowedgeable about string quartets would pick.


----------



## Art Rock

Haydn and Dvorak.

ETA: Mozart would be my third choice. Except for the very first quartets I would not recommend Beethoven for SQ newbies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'd also agree with Haydn. He's fun, easy to listen to, but can also plumb the depths. 
I'll have to start exploring Dvorak myself.


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert would also be a great choice come to think of it.....


----------



## kv466

Art Rock and I share similar tastes in quartets. Luckily I'm not a newbie any longer and have been getting into more involved, shall we say, quartets recently.


----------



## mmsbls

I'd go with Haydn first. Schubert, Mozart , or Dvorak would be good choices as well. I think the first quartet I loved was Dvorak's American. I actually heard Haydn a bit late after hearing many later quartets.


----------



## Art Rock

mmsbls said:


> I think the first quartet I loved was Dvorak's American.


Same here.


----------



## Guest

As far as complete cycles go, I would say Haydn first, then Schubert, then Mozart.

Haydn is really a master in this genre, and don't let the easy accessibility throw you on just how great these works are.

Beethoven is not to be missed, and his early and middle period works are great and fairly accessible to one just starting out. But once you are comfortable in the genre, his late quartets are not to be missed. When you are really daring, try his Grosse Fugue.

Dvorak's American quartet is wonderful, and on a side note, his other chamber music is equally wonderful, and you should try his piano trios.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tchaikovsky's three completed quartets (all written by the time he was in his mid-30s) are fairly accessible and certainly worth listening to - one or two of the slower movements do have their darker moments but compared to some of his later works they are positively carefree.


----------



## neoshredder

Thanks for the help. I got Beethoven's and Dvorak's cycles. I already have 3 of Haydn's string quartets off of the essential Haydn list. I like Beethoven's early symphonies so I assume his early Quartets would be enjoyable as well. I know accessible is different for everyone. Vivaldi is the definition of accessible for me.


----------



## violadude

neoshredder said:


> Thanks for the help. I got Beethoven's and Dvorak's cycles. I already have 3 of Haydn's string quartets off of the essential Haydn list. I like Beethoven's early symphonies so I assume his early Quartets would be enjoyable as well. I know accessible is different for everyone. Vivaldi is the definition of accessible for me.


Ya I think you will like Beethoven's early quartets. Dvorak's quartets are good, but they get way better later on. In my opinion the first few are meh...so don't give up on them if you don't like the first few.


----------



## neoshredder

Schubert will be next. But these 2 cycles will take awhile for me.


----------



## Guest

Two of Schubert's best are his Rosamunde and Death and the Maiden quartets. You need not buy the whole cycle at once, if you still aren't sure. But eventually I think you will want to!


----------



## Ukko

Well, my guess is that Borodin's sqs are the easiest to get into, followed maybe by Haydn's Op. 76 set. It's hard to figure how I would know that though; are Janacek's easy? I dunno.


----------



## violadude

Hilltroll72 said:


> Well, my guess is that Borodin's sqs are the easiest to get into, followed maybe by Haydn's Op. 76 set. It's hard to figure how I would know that though; *are Janacek's easy?* I dunno.


No not really. They are wonderful though. You have to get used to his irregular "Czech" phrasing and his liberal use of tempo and perhaps also his way of dividing movements into many sections that don't really correspond with traditional forms.


----------



## aleazk

Ravel's SQ and Ligeti's _first_ SQ. In fact, Ravel's SQ was the first SQ that I have heard, and I liked it a lot that first time.


----------



## Manxfeeder

neoshredder said:


> Thanks for the help. I got Beethoven's and Dvorak's cycles.


Beethoven's cycle is amazing. These quartets take you through every stage of life, from young and confident to older and fighting to oldest and surrendered. I don't know of another cycle quite like it.


----------



## Quartetfore

Manxfeeder said:


> Beethoven's cycle is amazing. These quartets take you through every stage of life, from young and confident to older and fighting to oldest and surrendered. I don't know of another cycle quite like it.


I would agree with manxfeeder!


----------



## jurianbai

if the reference is Vivaldi, naturally the most accesible is Haydn, because he is Classical.
And by discussion, I think what you mean cycle is a selection. Because Haydn's earlier proto string quartet is just a huge different in style compare to his Lobkowitz set of string quartet.

Also I wonder how many are listen and care about Dvorak's and Schubert earlier string quartet, beside his pen ultimate works.

If you feel Haydn's is ok, there still many his contemporaries or successors that may interest you, Pleyel's, Boccherini's, Hummel, Gyrowetz, Krommer, and Andreas Romberg.

for works in Romantic era similar to Schubert and Dvorak I recommend Cherubini's, Mendelssohn and some Russian alike Sergey Taneyev and Myaskovsky. Also Smetana and Sibelius.


----------



## Guest

Quartetfore said:


> I would agree with manxfeeder!


I think his String Quartet No. 15 is one of the most beautiful works out there.


----------



## Petwhac

I love Brahms's A minor and C minor quartets. The Bb I don't know so well.
Debussy's one and only quartet is also beautiful.


----------



## peeyaj

Schubert's Death and the Maiden quartet is among the greatest string quartets ever written. It is a very beautiful piece of work.

Currently, my favorite Schubert' quartet is his last masterpiece on the genre, the String Quartet no. 15 in G major. The first movement clocks between 15 and 20 minutes, and the tremolos!! The tremolos are exhilirating. The quartet verges with violence and almost symphonic in conception. I think, this is his greatest accomplishment in the genre.

Quartetsatz or his 12th string quartet only has one movement, but it is a clear departure on his early quartets. It's outstanding. Rosamunde quartet on the other hand, has this kind of delicate beauty that is melodiously palatable. The 2nd and 3rd movement is to die for.

So, I suggest, get these Schubert's quartets:
*
String Quartet no. 12 ''Quarttetsatz''

String Quartet no. 13 ''Rosamunde''

String Quartet no. 14 ''Death and the Maiden''

String Quartet no. 15 in G major*

You will be impressed with Schubert's output in the genre.


----------



## Operadowney

I've recently been listening to Mozart's Haydn Quartets and I think they're the classic example of chamber music if there ever was one. No one voice takes prominence and frankly they're exhilarating works. ANd this is coming from a singer who's normally not a huge fan of quartets...


----------



## Guest

While this is a bit off topic, I would also suggest expanding also to the area of string quintets. There are some VERY rewarding works in this area - Schubert's String Quintet in C, D. 956 is phenomenal, and Mozart's String Quintets are also wonderful. Schubert adds a second cello to the standard quartet, while Mozart opts for a second viola. For Mozart, I would recommend the 3-disc set from Phillips by the Grumiaux Trio with Arpad Gerecz and Max Lesueur. This also includes the wonderful string trio Divertimento (K. 563).


----------



## Quartetfore

If I had to pick my very favorite Beethoven quartet ( very hard to do) I would go with his Op. 127.
Dr. Mike, don`t forget the two String Quintets of Brahms. Some including myself think they are better than the quartets. It seems to me, that there is an ease to them that is missing in the quartets.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After listening to your first Viennese school, it's nice to have a look at what those guys in the second Viennese school were up to.


----------



## Quartetfore

The Artis Quartet has recorded all four of Zemlinsky`s quartets. It is a very interesting cycle. The first is one of the best post Brahms quartets. The second is starts to move away from the Romantic era, and the last two brings us right into the 1930`s. The second is thought to be a product of a love affair gone awry. It took me several hearings to "get" the music.


----------



## jurianbai

just found these must heard string quartets in one CD :tiphat::









amazon link >>http://amzn.to/HQ4sJw


----------



## jurianbai

Quartetfore said:


> The Artis Quartet has recorded all four of Zemlinsky`s quartets. It is a very interesting cycle. The first is one of the best post Brahms quartets. The second is starts to move away from the Romantic era, and the last two brings us right into the 1930`s. The second is thought to be a product of a love affair gone awry. It took me several hearings to "get" the music.


yap, and the Artist quartet also recorded the Dohnanyi's string quartet, which I also very recommended. in my database they also recorded Egon Wellesz' , also interesting work less heard by public.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Manxfeeder said:


> I'd also agree with Haydn. He's fun, easy to listen to, but can also plumb the depths.
> I'll have to start exploring Dvorak myself.


Yes, his string quartets are very easy to listen to.


----------



## starthrower

I don't necessarily find the wigs most accessible. When I attempt to listen to 18th and early 19th century quartets, I find my attention wandering. I prefer later works.


----------



## Merl

Most accessible quartets for me were

Later Schubert
Early Beethoven
Haydn
Mozart 
Dvorak

These aren't my favourites, btw, just examples of string quartets that I found easy to listen to when I started with classical music.


----------



## Pugg

Merl said:


> Most accessible quartets for me were
> 
> Later Schubert
> Early Beethoven
> Haydn
> Mozart
> Dvorak
> 
> These aren't my favourites, btw, just examples of string quartets that I found easy to listen to when I started with classical music.


For me they still are .


----------



## znapschatz

My first encounters with chamber music were mixed, but Dvorak was the composer who eventually invited me in. The relationship was cemented by lucking into a Budapest String Quartet Schubert LP, and I was home. It could be association with that period of getting into chamber music influencing my opinion, but I think that in their prime, Budapest set the standard. After their decline and retirement, my allegiance was transferred to the Tokyo, and now there are many more. The last live performance I attended was of the Quartetto Gelato, a very good (and fun!) ensemble with a wide repertory. Catch them if they come your way.


----------



## Merl

znapschatz said:


> My first encounters with chamber music were mixed, but Dvorak was the composer who eventually invited me in.


Yep, same for me. The 'American' started it and then the rest followed. Schubert was next and Beethoven came later.


----------



## znapschatz

Merl said:


> Yep, same for me. The 'American' started it and then the rest followed. Schubert was next and Beethoven came later.


Uncanny. The same track must be universal in this culture. Or, you are obviously the long lost brother I never knew. By any chance, had you washed up on a Mediterranean beach after a storm at sea several decades ago? :wave:


----------



## Bachiana

I would recommend Beethovens string quartets, but why not start with the 15 string quartets of Shostakovich? His music is an open book for every good listener. You'll go through all the aspects of the human mind and soul. Every type of music is passing by. A devastating experience! And when you are ready, you simply restart from the beginning...


----------



## micro

Brahms, Debussy, Ravel, Schubert, Dvorak, Borodin, Shostakovich, Schumann and Mozart then Beethoven, Schoenberg, Webern and Bartok.


----------



## Mahlerian

micro said:


> Brahms, Debussy, Ravel, Schubert, Dvorak, Borodin, Shostakovich, Schumann and Mozart then Beethoven, Schoenberg, Webern and Bartok.


I know you're being sarcastic with those last few, but there's no way this early D major quartet would ruffle the feathers of even those who feel Verklarte Nacht is too far out:


----------



## starthrower

I want my feathers ruffled. Easy listening is not easy listening, if you know what I mean.


----------



## micro

Mahlerian said:


> I know you're being sarcastic with those last few


No I am not. Seriously, I like Webern chamber works. I find Schoenberg and Beethoven string quartets mostly boring but interesting to listen to them. I also recommend to listen to Bartok's string quartet even if I find it extremely un-romantic. Beethoven wrote many many great chamber works but I still can't find his quartets as great as Schumann or Brahms. But I think his works were an important guide for all romantic composers in the 19th century on how to write a romantic string quartet.
I can listen sometimes to composers like Schoenberg, Webern, Bartok and Richard Strauss even if I still can't appreciate their progressive techniques. But starting from Stockhausen, Xenakis and Cage you count me out


----------

